# Rescue bun might need a new home



## rhianna (Jul 7, 2015)

I posted a separate thread on here about Wallace the bunny who I found in my yard. He had been living out there for a month or so and I finally was able to catch him about two weeks ago. Today Wallace went to the vet for a checkup and my vet commented on how great his health is, how beautiful his teeth look, and how well behaved and friendly he is. He's an amazing bun!

But I already have two bunnies of my own and they're a handful as it is. I have decided to think seriously about rehoming Wallace, if I find the right family for him. Wallace is a white bunny with pink eyes. His suspected breed is New Zealand but we don't know for sure. We think that he was being raised for meat, as that's very common around here. He has a very big appetite and eats very, very fast compared to my other bunnies. His favorite foods are dandelion, broccoli, orchard grass, and dried strawberries.

The vet weighed him in at 5 pounds 4 ounces but that doesn't seem right to me. He's a hefty bun and much larger than my 3.5-4 pound lionhead Bear. I have to find my scale so I can see for myself but I think he's closer to 7-8 pounds. He is very sweet and will fall asleep on you while you're watching TV. He's not neutered but so far I have had no problems with his hormones. He is doing alright with litter training but it's only been about a week. I want him to go somewhere where he can have free roam of a room for most of the day. He's escaped from a makeshift NIC cage as well as a 3.5' x-pen but has not managed to get out of his dog crate. He has a lot of energy and doesn't like being in a cage. I think he's quite young but I'm not too sure. 

Anyways, I guess I've rambled on enough. I am located in Catskill, NY and if you think you have a place in your home for Wallace than I can most likely drive up to an hour away to meet you somewhere. He's a very special bunny who deserves a lot of love and attention! :bunnyheart Let me know if you want photos and I can post some here


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2015)

:goodluck too darn far away.


----------

